# Magnetic fuel saving device



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

What do you think of this 
>> click <<


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm a bit sceptical....I think if I fitted all these fuel saving devises I'd be a mass produced of fuel and therefore a multi millionaire


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi tokkalosh its a scam see >>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nonsense

Ionising the fuel - that would be a neat trick if ionising meant anything in this context. 

No magnet has the power to ionise anything

These devices rely on the fact that someone somewhere who is more gullible than the rest notices an improvement in fuel consumption. This is normally caused by the person having fitted a fuel consumption 'improver' becoming quite naturally more concerned about fuel consumption and as a result takes more care. Its almost a placebo effect.

Then before you know it he or she mentions it to someone else and suddendly its a fact :roll: :roll:

Want to improve fuel consumtion buy a cheap pair of slippers and drive in them.


regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It was also trashed on a TV program recently (don't remember which one).

Ralph


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks all,

I did presume that if it was such a good thing it would already be fitted on vehicles.

It's good to get opinions - fortunately I am only gullible until it comes to parting with my money :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

They work...yes that's right I said they work!... they were designed not to save fuel but to remove £10 from each and every mug that buys one.... 

and they do it very well :lol: 

mike


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it does work!

But only if you fit the magnet not where the manual says but under your accelerator pedal... :wink: :wink:  

SCNR,
Gerhard


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Magnetic Fuel Conditioner*

It's definitely a con. It doesn't work.

The one I bought was the same make and only cost a pound from one of the Pound Shops.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Aaaaw I ordered one for the bently, one for my ferrari, one for the merc, one for the landrover, and one for the RV.

Looks like ive been dun. Big Frank

No No, ive not ordered one for the powerboat good job


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

They were going to put them on our steam raising boiler at work got in touch with burner manufacture said they had them on a big plant near carlisle.They decided to take them off no good


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> They work...yes that's right I said they work!... they were designed not to save fuel but to remove £10 from each and every mug that buys one....
> 
> ...


eating the carpet  

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

At only £10 each i have orderd twenty, and intend to fit them all to my new RV I have calculated that the fuel tank should self fill every 1000 miles, I intend to sell all the excess Highly Ironised fuel to friends for 30p per Ltr 
put your name down now
Geo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I already have a fuel saving device that gives me between 10 and 15 mpg extra per gallon. I made it myself out of some string and tied 3 knots in it. If anyone wants one to try with a 60 second guarantee included with optional breakdown insurance of only £45 per year then please pm me for address to send either chqs or cash for only £15 per string. Buy two for only £30. Same day dispatch and price inc. p & P. 8)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Free trial offer to the first to reply, only £1 to the first million subscribers. Once I have reached this target I will sell the concept to the highest bidder. Please send all payments to [email protected]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The best fuel saving device I ever had on my first car was to switch off the engine ,and roll down every hill. No power assisted brakes or steering in those days to worry about.

steve & ann ----- teensvan


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> What do you think of this
> >> click <<


More proof that all the dodgiest market traders now stay home in the warm and use ebay.

The guy even admits he has no explanation for how it could work but says hey it's only a tenner.


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> It was also trashed on a TV program recently (don't remember which one).
> 
> Ralph


I saw it too.....Mythbusters on Discovery Channel.
Another myth well and truly busted. :roll:


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*fuel saving*

One of the main reasons for poor fuel consumption on modern vehicles is due to the mapping in the vehicle ecu.Irrespective of where the vehicle is sold in the world market there is one map for example fiat 2.8 jtd which is manufactured for the engine to run on the worst possible grade fuel like in some african countries.To make the engine run on poor grade fuel the engine is detuned.The best way to overcome this is to have the engine remapped,by doing this all the imperfections are removed from the map giving 3 benefits upto 35% more torque and bhp and approx 10% better fuel economy.If anybody requires more information on remapping please feel free to contact me or look at my web page.


----------

